# Computer freezes in bf2142 only in multiplayer



## SuperROIDS (May 10, 2007)

Whenever i play bf2142 multiplayer my computer will randomly freeze. I can play for 30sec - 1hour and my computer will freeze and the last sound played will loop indefinitely. The screen does not go black, and there is no error messages. I must then restart.

1)
My computer specs are:
Motherboard: ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe
Processor: Intel C2D e6700 Processor 2.66GHz with Zalman 9500 heatsink
Memory: Corsair XMS2 2BG(2 x 1GB) 240-pin DDR2 SDRAM [email protected] 800 Dual Channel Kit TWIN2x2048-6400C3
Hard Drive: 150GB 10,000RPM Western Digital Raptor
Video Card: Sapphire X1900XTX 512MB with Artic Accelero X2 cooler
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 700W
OS: Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2

2) I have updated all my drivers (Video, audio, network, and chipset)

This problem has always occurred ever since i bought the game back in november. However, now I am freezing more frequently (average is about 10 min until I freeze now instead of an hour)

I am using onboard audio(realtek) but the weird thing is that I DONT CRASH IN SINGLE PLAYER. I played single player recently for 2 hours and could not get my system to crash. When i am playing multiplayer, sometimes there are audio gltiches that last for a second but my computer never freezes during those audio glitches. It will freeze a few minutes later. In single player, I have never heard those audio glitches.

I have checked all my temps, and according to ATI, ASUS, and INTEL, my components are not hot enough to be overheating. I monitor my temps with PC PROBE II and ATI TOOL. Nothing is overclocked. My motherboard is usually around 45C or lower while playing. My CPU is usually at 30C or lower while playing (have a Zalman 9500 heatsink installed), and my video card is at 70C or lower while playing. Another thing of notice is that I can play Oblivion which puts much more stress on all my hardware components and have never had my computer freeze from playing Oblivion.

In game, my audio settings are set to software, have tried disabling VOIP, and putting all the video options to low with no AA and the computer will still freeze. I have deccelerated my onboard audio to basic with no luck. I have tried closing all background programs and still no luck. I ran memtest on my ram to test for errors in my ram and it found none despite doing 2 passes. I tried reinstalling the game and the problem did not go away. I reformatted my computer and the problem persisted. Thinking, this was an ethernet problem (using onboard ethernet) i put in a linksys ethernet card and still nothing.

Yesterday i noticed something interesting in the DXDIAG.TXT file. It said that there is a registry error in my network. Can this be causing the problem. (FULL DXDAIG.TXT IS ATTACHED)

Network Tab: Problems were found in the system registry. Details are available in the saved text file.

Registry Errors Found:
Key 'HKCR\DirectPlayNATHelperUPnP.1\CLSID' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\DirectPlayNATHelperUPnP.1' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\DirectPlayNATHelperUPnP\CurVer' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\DirectPlayNATHelperUPnP\CLSID' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\DirectPlayNATHelperUPnP' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{B9C2E9C4-68C1-4D42-A7A1-E76A26982AD6}\VersionIndependentProgID' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{B9C2E9C4-68C1-4D42-A7A1-E76A26982AD6}\ProgID' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{B9C2E9C4-68C1-4D42-A7A1-E76A26982AD6}\InprocServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{B9C2E9C4-68C1-4D42-A7A1-E76A26982AD6}\InprocServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{B9C2E9C4-68C1-4D42-A7A1-E76A26982AD6}\InprocServer32' is missing.
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{B9C2E9C4-68C1-4D42-A7A1-E76A26982AD6}' is missing.

If this is what is causing my problem, how do i fix it?

I am pretty much out of ideas.

I have contacted EA, ASUS, ATI,and MARVELL all of which have no clue what is causing my problem. ASUS told me to RMA my motherboard (last thing i want to do), and EA staff is worthless. They keep repeating the same tips after talking to them about this problem for about 1.5 months. ATI is still looking into it but i doubt this is an issue with my videocard.

One last thing, i tried updated to the newer version of directx 9 and kept getting this error 
A cabinet file necessary for installation cannot be trusted. PLease verify the Cryptographic services are enabled and that the cabinet file certificate is valid.

This is my first post and such a long one. I just want to say THANK YOU in advance.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello welcome to tsf.have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## SuperROIDS (May 10, 2007)

1)My system meets all the minimum specs

2)Restarted my computer and nothing

3)Have previously tried closing all background programs (including firewall and antivirus) and nothing

4)I downloaded the newest version of directx 9 and it would not install. Tells me "a cabinet file necessary for installation cannot be trusted. Please verify the Cryptographic services are enabled and the cabinet file certificate is valid."

5)Have the latest video, audio, chipset, lan drivers installed.

6)Have the latest patch

7)The DVD has no scratches and I dont have another computer to install the game on

8)Have tried reinstalling the game and nothing. I even reformatted my computer and nothing

9)
PSU - thermaltake 700W toughpower (Model Number W0105RU) (56A combined on 12V rail)
MOBO - ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe (Socket 775)
CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo e6700 (Socket 775) 2.66GHz
RAM - Corsair DDR2 800 2gb (2 x 1gb)
VID CARD - Sapphire x1900 xtx 512mb PCI-express 
HDD - Western Digital SATA 150gb Raptor
OS - Win Xp Pro

Also, i deleted 2 cache files in the bf2142 folder and the game still crashes but i can play for about 30 min before a crash. 

And my mobo has wireless internet. I have it disabled but can this cause a problem??


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

where did you download direct x 9 from that a file wouldnt install.if you got it anywhere but windows update,or a microsoft download.sounds like ya got a bad download.if for some reason you cant run windows updates something else is wrong.


----------



## SuperROIDS (May 10, 2007)

I reformatted my computer and was able to get rid of the network registry error. I then immediately updated all my drivers (video,audio, lan, chipset) and updated directx 9 straight from microsoft website. Had no problems this time. I then reinstalled bf2142 and updated it to patch 1.25.

I did nothing else to my computer and my computer still froze in about 20 min. Does this mean it is some hardware issue as my computer virtually had nothing on it? Will try updating windows but i doubt that will do anything. I think my motherboard might be bad. It just weird this only happens in bf 2142.


----------



## SuperROIDS (May 10, 2007)

Also, there is one thing that I have not updated. It is my 1394 net adapter. Can this cause me to crash. Also, where can i find a new driver for this cause i have been looking for an hour and cannot find one. I have 5.1.2535.0 which was back in 2001.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

are you useing the motherboards lan port,or a pci card.


----------



## SuperROIDS (May 10, 2007)

I am using my motherboard lan but have also tried using a linsys pci card and my computer still froze.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is an update dated late 2006 from asus for your lan port.

http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/lan/marvell/8056/Marvell_8056_32bit_V85613.zip


----------



## MoGas (May 17, 2007)

Well, Ive been experiencing exact the same problem. I am running

Gigabyte GA965-DS3
E4300
2 GB ram
GeForce 8800 GTS
Creative X-Fi

Browsing some forums I found the following advice that some dude got from EA support. 



EA-Support said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us here at Electronic Arts Technical Support. I’m sorry if the previous responses have not addressed the issue you are having with game.
> 
> ...


I cannot confirm this is the solution yet, needs some more testing. I just played 2hrs w/o crash, so its looking good atm. And I can ALT-Tab in and out again, which used to crash BF2142 as well.


----------



## MoGas (May 17, 2007)

3 more hrs online gaming without crash


----------



## MoGas (May 17, 2007)

ok, I found a HowTo on setting up WinXP for DualCore CPUs. Check this out:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=60416


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Same issue with both BF2 and BF2142.:4-dontkno


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Well I fixed my lock up issue. I stuck my X-FI back in and I have no issues what so ever with BF2 or BF2142. Problem with the driver for the on board sound. CRAZY!ray:


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

After installing my X-Fi sound card not only did the lockups in the BF series go away but it also eliminated my Logitech G7 lock ups I was experiencing. There was a defenite hardware or driver issue for sure.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

George Safford said:


> After installing my X-Fi sound card not only did the lockups in the BF series go away but it also eliminated my Logitech G7 lock ups I was experiencing. There was a defenite hardware or driver issue for sure.


Scratch that it is still randomly freezing. ANOYING I am RMA'ing it for an MX Revolution.


----------



## PushToTheLimits (Oct 9, 2007)

Wanted to stop by & post what fixed the problem with the sound freezing in a sound loop.
Which of course is only remedied by a reset of the PC.

I always use Game Mode, because if you don't you cannot enable Creative X-Fi sound in BF2142..
Ok I tried a few things, setting my processor's affinity so it only used CPU0.
I do not have a dual core CPU, but I run a P4 3.4 EE Gallatin, which technically has 2 cores..
I tried using hardware sound on the highest setting & it did fine, but it was not like X-Fi set to Ultra...

I started to toy around with some settings under the Creative Panel..
The first setting that says X-Fi CMSS-3D is what I changed that fixed my problem so far.
If you have that drop down box set to Stereo Xpand then change it to Stereo Surround.
I enable my EAX, set it to 1.6dB
Also enabled my graphic EQ, but that, as well as upping the dB on the EAX is optional..

That fixed it so I could set my audio to the highest setting the game has, I also could stop setting processor affinity, hopefully it will work for somebody else.

I must add that after I made that change the game sounded amazing, missles shot by & I could hear them coming in a way unlike before, also of somebody pulls out the knife it will scare the $hit out of you if they are right up on you..

I am not 100% sure this is a fix for this problem yet, but so far I have been able to play longer than ever before, no freezes so far & it has had a few hours of play to test it out.

If this help anybody please let me know, and spread the word so people can quit limiting their processors, and or having less than the desired sound that they should have with this game.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Mine still freezes on occasion but I have applied your settings and will keep you posted if I have any more issues.


----------



## PushToTheLimits (Oct 9, 2007)

I would appreciate the update if that works for you George, so far I have played for 6 hours straight, and then for 2 hours again with no freezing/looping :grin:

If this fixes the looping freezing problem I hope to let EA Tech support know so those with the same sound card, and the same or similar problems with the looping/freezing PC, will have a better fix than doing what others have suggested for this problem, which in one way or another limit something, and temp fix the problem...


----------



## PushToTheLimits (Oct 9, 2007)

I just got a headset, and after 3 or 4 hours of gaming I got the sound loop/pc freeze. :sigh: :4-dontkno

My settings were set to headphones though, and not 5.1/Surround Sound, I may try to use the headset set to the same settigns that worked for me that I listed above.
I will lose a bit of sound in my left headphone for some reason, and the sound will not sound as good, but if I can play on multiple occasions for hours like that with no freezing then I may have pin pointed this problem.
As for a fix, that I am unsure of...
EA will have to work that one out, or tell us to re-install the game again or something, as if that ever works...
That is just their standard first step they have in their manual, at least that is what I think. :4-thatsba

I will report back again if I have anymore problems.
Hope the game is working better for you George.


----------



## PushToTheLimits (Oct 9, 2007)

Found out my real problem...
Turns out my ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe Mobo had its onboard sound set in BIOS to auto, disabled it & all works well set to Creative/Ultra.
Also works on VIsta 32-Bit for me now


----------

